# الاقسام المريخية > إستديو المنبر - نتائج ومباريات الزعيم - تقارير حصرية مصورة >  >  الزعيم (3)  Vs النيل الحصاحيصا  (1) - الدوري الممتاز - 15مارس 2010

## looly

*









المناسبة:الدوري الممتاز
المباراة: الزعيم (?) Vs النيل الحصاحيصا (?) 
الملعب: استاد الحصاحيصا
التاريخ:الأثنين 15/3
*

----------


## جواندي

*منتصرين بأذن الله
                        	*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*يا رب النصر للمريخ......
دعواتكم

*

----------


## جواندي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اياس على عبد الرحمن على
					

يا رب النصر للمريخ......

دعواتكم



 آآآآآآآآآآآآمين يا رب العاااااااااالمين
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*يا رب انصر المريخ
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة acba77
					

يا رب انصر المريخ



 يا رب انصر المريخ
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*






*

----------


## جواندي

*



*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*النصر لنا ان شاء الله 
واهداء لروح الفقيد ايداهور
*

----------


## جواندي

*موقف الفريقين
[OVERLINE][/OVERLINE][OVERLINE][/OVERLINE]
[OVERLINE]
الاسبوع الرابع
[/OVERLINE]
المريخ لديه مباراة مؤجلة ضد فريق الامل عطبرة
ضمن مباريات الاسبوع الثالث

*

----------


## برق الصعيد

*منتصرين بأذن الله
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ياسر صالح
					

منتصرين بأذن الله



 آآآآآآآآآآآآآمين
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*جواندي*, محمد زين العابدين, manoooacba77, الصفوى, اياس على عبد الرحمن على, ياسر صالح, looly, رياض عباس بخيت* 
يلا يا شباب همتكم ودعواتكم للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## برق الصعيد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جواندي
					

آآآآآآآآآآآآآمين



يا رب نصراً كبيراً
                        	*

----------


## كشه الدولى

*منصور ايها الزعيم انشاء الله
*

----------


## جواندي

*منتصرين بأذن الله
*

----------


## حسام كرمة

*انشاء الله الفوز للزعيم واهدائه للراحل الغالىولكن  سنفقد وارغوو وكلتشى وربنا يستر          ولن ننساااااااااااااااااااك يا ايدو
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*منتصرين بأذن الله
*

----------


## sonstar

*باذن الله منتصرين
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*منتصرين بأذن الله
*

----------


## looly

*النصر للزعيم انشاءالله
                        	*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*نبداء  بسم الله
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*الهجوم يضم فيصل العجب و طمبل
                        	*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*النصر للزعيم  الكورة الساعة كم
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*الحكم الذي يدير اللقاء هو خالد عبد الرحمن
                        	*

----------


## ابومحمد البركة

*اللهم نصرك يارب

ياشباب المباراة منقولة على القناة السودانية ؟
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*النصر للزعيم بأذن الله
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*الفريقين داخل الميدان
                        	*

----------


## موسي المريخابي

*مش في بوست مفتوح ..

تفحيطه :

يعرفوك كيف من أمبدة .
                        	*

----------


## looly

*دقيقة حداد على الراحل ايداهور
                        	*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*الان وقفة حداد على روح الفقيد ايداهور
                        	*

----------


## looly

*بدات المباراة بالتوفيق للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## موسي المريخابي

*http://www.sportsfm104.com/
*

----------


## sonstar

*التشكيله ياصفوه
                        	*

----------


## looly

*المباراة غير منقولة
                        	*

----------


## صخر

*ألكورة دي مامتلفزه ولا شنو
                        	*

----------


## ابومحمد البركة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة صخر
					

ألكورة دي مامتلفزه ولا شنو




وين التلفزة
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*الدفاع احمد الباشا طارق مختار سفاري موسي الزومة ...
ألوسط قلق النفطي قلق سعيد السعودي لاسانا ...
هجوم العجب طمبل 
في حراسة المرمي محمد كمال ...
                        	*

----------


## az3d

*يلا يا شباب
                        	*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*اها التلفزيون بعد قلنا اتصلح معانا شكلو ما ناقلا
*

----------


## sonstar

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة موسي المريخابي
					

http://www.sportsfm104.com/



 
مشكور ياصفوه ....  الصفوه دايما صفوه
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*منتصرين بأذن الله
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*يا شباب انا في الشغل اول باول
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*عشرة دقائق والنتيجة تعادلية من غير اهداف
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*ما تطنشونا
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*علاء بابكر يهدف بقوة تعلو العارضة
                        	*

----------


## ابومحمد البركة

* النيل الحصاحيصا (0) × الزعيم (0) 

 الدقيقة 12 
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*النيل الحصاحصيا به كرنقو علاء الدين بابكر زرياب نورالدين عنتر منتصر فرج الله فريق ما ساهل
                        	*

----------


## looly

*اداء المريخ غير مطمئن
                        	*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*النفطي عجيب
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*تسديدة قوية من النفطي تعلو العارضة
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*يارب يارب تدينا الفي مراضنا
                        	*

----------


## بكري عثمان

*قوية من النفطي لكنها خارج المرمى
                        	*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*طمبل قام لتضيع الاهداف
*

----------


## ابومحمد البركة

*15 دقيقة والتعادل
                        	*

----------


## looly

*هجمة ضائعة للمريخ من طمبل
                        	*

----------


## بكري عثمان

*بداية تنظيم لكرة المريخ
                        	*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*لاعبين كويس مسيطرين شكلو القون قريب
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*النفطي تهديفة يستلمها محمد ادم
                        	*

----------


## بكري عثمان

*17 دقيقة تمر 
*

----------


## الصفوى

*ادقيقه 20 الزعيم عاصر النيل
0\0
                        	*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*قوووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*قوووووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## looly

*قووووووووووووووووووووووول
                        	*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*سعيد السعودي
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*سعيد السعودي بالراس
                        	*

----------


## looly

*سعيد السعودي راسية
                        	*

----------


## الصفوى

*الهدف الاول سعيد  
د21
                        	*

----------


## بكري عثمان

*قوووووووووووووووووووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*فريق المشاطيب ده مو هين
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*سعيد السعودي وهدف مبرووووووووووووووووووك
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*والله يا جماعه ما لقينا اى موقع حتى ال fm104 ابى يشتغل معانا
يعنى بصراحه معتمدين عليكم يللا يا شيخ طارق همتك معانا
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*الدقيقة عشرين سعيد السعودي يحزر الهدف الاول للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*الله اكبر الله اكبر
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 8 (8 عضو و 0 ضيف) جواندي*, az3d, موسي المريخابي, ابومحمد البركة, اياس على عبد الرحمن على, بكري عثمان, manooo, Mr.Kdrook
*

----------


## جواندي

*البلدوزر علي الارض
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*قلق يهدف بقوة يستلم محمد ادم
                        	*

----------


## الصفوى

*الدقيقه23 مخالف خطيره
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*احبك يا السعودى الله اكبر الله اكبر
                        	*

----------


## بكري عثمان

*بدون ايداهور  وبرضو ضبح بالدوووووووور
*

----------


## جواندي

*يا شباب انا متحرك من العمل الي المنزل بعود بعد 30 دقيقية
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*المذيع jalfooot كبير
                        	*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*الروح رجعت للاولاد ديل نحمد الله ونشكر فضلو سعيد السعودي كان اكتر لاعب متأثر بوفاة ايداهو وهجوم الجمهور عليهو 
*

----------


## الصفوى

*الدقيقه24 تبديل للنيل
                        	*

----------


## looly

*هجمة خطيرة للنيل
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*محمد كمال ينقذ المرمي من كابكند
                        	*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*والله المزيع اكبر جلفووووووووووووووووووط شفتو كورك كيف في الكورة الصداها محمد كمال
                        	*

----------


## بكري عثمان

*الابيض ضميرك  الرياضية بتشتغل على المتصفح القديم فقط
                        	*

----------


## الصفوى

*الدقيقه26 علا دار يعوقنا لاكين الله ستر
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*كابكمبا .....
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*مخالفة لصالح المريخ
                        	*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*الغريبة قون المريخ  قال هدف بس التقول المريخ ده كنغولي
                        	*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*قوووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## majdi

*يا جماعة كدى ورونا الرياضية شغالة على الانترنت ولا لا لانو عندى ما اشتغلت ما عارف ليه
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*قوووووووووووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## looly

*هدف تاني للمرييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييخ
النفطي
                        	*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*النفطي ياعجيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  يب
*

----------


## قنوان

*هدفين للمريخ سعيد والنفطي يا اولاد يا خطيرين
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*النفطي النفطي النفطي
                        	*

----------


## مجاهد محمد الهادي

*هدف ثاني عن طريق نفطينهومن عكسية الولد الزومة الدقيقة 28
                        	*

----------


## الصفوى

*الدقيقه 29الهدف الثانى النفط
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*يا جماعه خليكم من المذيع وخليكم معانا
                        	*

----------


## بكري عثمان

*نفطييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي
                        	*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*الرش الرش الرش دااااااااااااااااااااااااااااايرين ستة سبعة
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*الدقيقة 28 الهدف الثاني من عبدالكريم النفطي
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*ينصر دينك يا شيخ طارق
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*النفطي والهدف الثاني
                        	*

----------


## بكري عثمان

*ابداع والله ومكسب النفطي
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*شكرا يا بكرى لكن برضو ما عرفت ليها
                        	*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*كابكمبا ده عامل ازعاج لكن طارق مختار مجيهو كويس
*

----------


## مجاهد محمد الهادي

*الدقيقة 30 والنتيجة 2 للزعيم 0 النيل واضح ان الاستاد ممتلا عن اخره شكرا الصفوة
                        	*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*ضربة ثابتة لصالح النيل شكلها خطيرة
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*32 دقيقة تمر من زمن الشوط الاول
                        	*

----------


## موسي المريخابي

*http://arabic-radio-tv.com/station/sudan/fm100.htm
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

ينصر دينك يا شيخ طارق



تستاهلوا يا حبيب
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*معكم من داخل الملعب بالحصحيصا
*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*ركلة جززاء للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## looly

*ركلة جزاء للمريخ مع العجب
                        	*

----------


## kramahmad

*الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله والله ياجماعه المباراه دي ما ساهله
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*ركلة جزاء من محمد ادم مع فيصل العجب
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*ركله جزاء مع العجب
                        	*

----------


## الصفوى

*الدقيقه ركلة 35 جزا لصالح المريخ
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*مشكووووووور يا موسى المريخابى
مع ركلة الجزاء بالضبط
                        	*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*قوووووووووووون  لاساااااااااااااااااااااانا
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*لاسانا ينفذ ركلة الجزاء
                        	*

----------


## looly

*قووووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*لاسانا الهدف الثالث
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*لاسانا فانى
                        	*

----------


## الصفوى

*يسدد لاسنا الهدف الثالث
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*لاسانا يحرز الهدف الثالث
                        	*

----------


## مجاهد محمد الهادي

*ضربة جزاء للمريخ ينفذ لاسانا وهدف ثالث للزعيم من ضربة جزاء ارتكبت مع العجب الذي مارس الرجيحة مع محمد ادم حارس النيل
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*الهدف الثالث للمريخ في الدقيقة 36 من لاسانا ....
                        	*

----------


## مجاهد محمد الهادي

*عجب يلغب مهاجم اليوم ويبدع ويمتع
                        	*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله 
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*


*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*عجبكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــو موزع الكورة ماااااااااااااااااايسترو بس
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*


*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*ده الشغل يارياض
*

----------


## looly

*ركنية ضايعة للنيل
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*محمد كمال ما شاء الله عليه
                        	*

----------


## الصفوى

*الدقيقه 40 مخالفه للنيل تتحول رنيه ثم اوت
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*برافو محمد كمال
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*الدقيقة 43 من الشوط الاول
                        	*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*الدقيقة 44
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*
الحمد لله ثلاثة اهداف :wrd:
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*مخالفة مع لاسانا
                        	*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*تهديفة من النفطي تضرب في العارضة
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*النفطي يا عجيب
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*النفطي والعارضه تتصدي
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*


*

----------


## ابومحمد البركة

*الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووك
النجوم ماقصروا
عجبوني الليلة جو وترسو نيل الحصيحيصا وردموا
                        	*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*المزيع الجلفوط قال تهديفة  قويييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  ييييية من كرونقو
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*45 دقيقة ودقيقتين زمن بدل ضائع
                        	*

----------


## الصفوى

*العجب يبدع والنفطى يمتع
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*مخالفة لصالح المريخ
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*الشوط الاول انتهي
                        	*

----------


## مجاهد محمد الهادي

*انتهاء الشوط الاول بثلاثية مريخية حارقة مثل الشمس اليومين ديل
                        	*

----------


## الصفوى

*الشوط الاول ينتهى 3\0
                        	*

----------


## looly

*انتهى الشوط الاول
                        	*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*الشوط الاول انتهى   الهدف الاول الدقيقة 20  سعيد السعودي الدقيقة  28  الهدف التاني عبد الكريم النفطي  ومن ضربة جزاء  مع فيصل العجب لاسانا فاني يحرز الهدف الثالث
*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*يااااااااااااااااااااااا شباب عليكم النبي قولو ماااااااااااااااااااااااشاء الله
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*ماشاء الله تبارك الله 
*

----------


## ابومحمد البركة

*ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*
مااااااااااااا شااااااااااء الله
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*


*

----------


## مريخي صعب

*ماشاءالله تبارك الله .. والله اكبر ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله ... الله اكبر .. الله اكبر .. والحمدلله .. الحمدلله ..
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*


*

----------


## الصفوى

*يبدء بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم الشوط الثانى
                        	*

----------


## مريخي صعب

*ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله
*

----------


## majdi

*عينى باردة 
وعين الحسود فيها  عوووووووووووووود
                        	*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*الشوط التاني
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*فوق فوق مريخنا فوق
                        	*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*شكلو المريخ محتاج  يجري تبديل تيم النيل استلمو وسط الملعب
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*نيلك راح اكلو التمساح ولا ما كدا يابكري عثمان
                        	*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*مصعب عمر ولا راجي عبد العاطي
                        	*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*لكن محمد كمال الليلة بسحروووو
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*يبدا الشوط الثاني بداية هادئة
                        	*

----------


## مجاهد محمد الهادي

*الكورة مع سفاري لاحمد الباشا لعجب للنفطي الدقبقة 5 الشوط الثاني
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ماشاءالله 
*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*الدقيقة 11
                        	*

----------


## الصفوى

*الدقيقه 10 الاحوال هادئه
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*احدي عشر دقيقة من الشوط الاول
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*يا جناعه ميدو ويييين ؟؟
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*ركنية للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*أول هجمة منظمة تعمل اول ركنية للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## مجاهد محمد الهادي

*ركنية للزعيم الدقيقة 12 من النفطي
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*في الاحتياطي
                        	*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*ايوة كده شكلو المريخ بدا يسيطر
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*تسديدة قوية من لاسانا ترتد من محمد ادم
                        	*

----------


## مجاهد محمد الهادي

*صاروخ من منتصف الملعب من لاسانا
                        	*

----------


## الصفوى

*الدقيقه 13 ركنيه مريخيه يطلع الدفاع
*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*ياجماعة ده الفاول الرابع يرتكبو طمبل مع دفاع النيل الزول ده لياقتو واقعة ولا شنو
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*مصعب عمر يستعد للدخول
                        	*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*مصعب يستعد للمشاركة
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*معصب بدلا من طمبل
                        	*

----------


## majdi

*مصعب عمر على الخط
                        	*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*مصعب بديل لي طمبل كاربوني ده قرا افكاري
*

----------


## مجاهد محمد الهادي

*التبديل الاول خروج طمبل ودخول مصعب والجماهير تهتف طمبل طمبل وتصفق له
                        	*

----------


## ابومحمد البركة

*طمبل لاقيتو تعبانة
لازم مدرب اللياقة يجتهد معاهو شوية
                        	*

----------


## majdi

*هيثم طبل شكلو بعيد من اجواء المباريات التنافسية
                        	*

----------


## الصفوى

*الدقيقه 16 مصعب بديل لطمبل
*

----------


## مجاهد محمد الهادي

*صاروخ لمنتصر النيل يخرجها محمد كمال في الركنية
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*محمد كمال ينقذ المرمي من كورة من تهديفة من مكان بعيد للكورنل
                        	*

----------


## مجاهد محمد الهادي

*اصابة كرونقو الدقيقة 18
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*الليله محمد كمال ماشاء الله تبارك الله
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*مرة اخري تهديفة من كابكامبا يحولها محمد كمال لركنية
                        	*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*تااااااااااااااااااااااني محمد كمال ينقذ مرماه من تهديفة قوة
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*الحمدلله علي  الاداء القوى
                        	*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*مصعب عمر والشقات الحلوة
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*واحد رشاشه سمعتو قال التحكيم فآآآآآآآشل
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*ياسلام عليك يامحمد كمال 
*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*مخالفة د . 22  ينفذها النفطي
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*22 دقيقة من الشوط التاني
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*الدقيقه 23
                        	*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*بالتوفيق للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*يااااااااااااااااا جماعة المذيع ده امسكوهو انا كان وصلتو بعضيهو في صنقورو
*

----------


## kramahmad

*فرصه لمحمد كمال لاثبات وجوده
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

واحد رشاشه سمعتو قال التحكيم فآآآآآآآشل



 الجلفوط ده يا الأبيض ضميرك منتظر شنو؟
                        	*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*هدف للنيل 26
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*هدف للنيل الحصاحصيا
                        	*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*الاولاد ديل شكلوا الابتعاد عن التمارين فترة الحداد اثرت في لياقتهم
*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*نجم الدين بديل للعجب
*

----------


## acba77

*خروج العجب ودخول نجم الدين
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*نجم الدين بديلا لفيصل العجب
                        	*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*مااااااااااااااااااااكنا دايرين الهدف ده يااااااااااااااااااادفاعنا
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*30 دقيقة من الشوط الثاني
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*الوسط توقف خالص دليل تدني اللياقة البدنية
                        	*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*سيطرة مريخية في الدقايق الماضية
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*الارسال بتاعكم مالو قطع يوجد خلل فني ولا شنو
*

----------


## acba77

*الدقيقه 38
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*38 دقيقة .....
                        	*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*مصعب يهدف في المرمى خطيرة
                        	*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*ههههههههههههههههههه كنا معصورين
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*ركنية للمريخ سعيد السعودي لخارج الملعب
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*مخالفه مع السعودي
                        	*

----------


## looly

*مشيتو وين ؟
                        	*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*تسلل يحرم مصعب من هدف
                        	*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*الدقيقة 40
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*الدقيقه 40
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*كيف مصعب فى موضع تسلل والكوره مرتده من الحارس
                        	*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*بلة بدي للنفطي
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*بله بديلا للنفطي
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*خروج النفطي دخول بله
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*باقي دقيقه
                        	*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*الدقيقة الاخيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرة مبروك ياشاب
                        	*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*تجاوزنا  الاحزان لكن اللياقــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة دايرة شغل تقيل
                        	*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*3 دقايق زمن بدل ضايع
                        	*

----------


## kramahmad

*اصعب مباراه في تاريخ الدوري
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*انتهت المباراة
مبروووووووك
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*مبروووووووووك
                        	*

----------


## looly

*الف مبرووووووووووووووك
                        	*

----------


## majdi

*المريخ طمن جماهيره  فى مبارة اليوم 
وكاربونى يثبت انه مدرب عااااااااااااااااااااااالمى 
ويا صفوة لوكو الصبر وامشى المطارات للكاسااااااااااات
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*الدقيقه 40
                        	*

----------


## kramahmad

*مليار مبروك
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*مبروووووووووووك
*

----------


## جواندي

*مبروووووووووك
*

----------


## القطانى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة kramahmad
					

اصعب مباراه في تاريخ الدوري



 الف الف مبروك للجميع
ومريخ فعلا اصعب مباراة فى تاريخ الحديث
تجاوز الاحزان ليس بالشئ اليسير
ويكفي ما خلفه حادث ام مغد
والف مبروك مرة ثانية وثالثة ...........والف
ولن ننساك يا ايداهو
*

----------


## مريخي صعب

*الحمدلله .. الحمدلله .. ومليااااااااااااااااااااااااااااار مبروك تخطي هذه المرحلة الصعبة.
*

----------


## جواندي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة القطانى
					

 الف الف مبروك للجميع
ومريخ فعلا اصعب مباراة فى تاريخ الحديث
تجاوز الاحزان ليس بالشئ اليسير
ويكفي ما خلفه حادث ام مغد
والف مبروك مرة ثانية وثالثة ...........والف
ولن ننساك يا ايداهو



 حمدلله علي السلامة يا القطاني والف مبروك علي الفوز
                        	*

----------


## كشه الدولى

*الف مبرووووووووووك ياشباب
وعينى بارده المريخ 
يتناسى الاحزان ويتفنن فى الاقوان
الله عليكم ياشباب
العجب ده احي منو انا 
بلاك العجب تخرب

*

----------


## تينا

*ماهو البطمن
*

----------


## كشه الدولى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة تينا
					

ماهو البطمن



 ??????????????
                        	*

----------


## ibrahim s

*الف مبروك نتيجه جيده
                        	*

----------


## دبي الذهبي

*مشكوووووووووور
                        	*

----------

